# Euro Invoice pricing



## stevec32 (Apr 27, 2006)

Where can I find euro delivery invoice pricing. 
My friend is trying to purchase a 335i for a may pickup.

Is $1000. over invoice a fair price.

thanks
stevec32


----------



## Erregend (Apr 22, 2003)

stevec32 said:


> Where can I find euro delivery invoice pricing.
> My friend is trying to purchase a 335i for a may pickup.


First determine ED MSRP on car only. It is ~= USA MSRP * 0.93

ED Invoice on the car itself is ~= 92% of ED MSRP
Invoice (same for ED & US) on options is ~= 91% of MSRP

Round each answer to nearest $5 and you will be very close,


----------



## TeddyBGame (Nov 17, 2010)

*My calculations for a 2011 335xi Sedan*

Hi Folks, 
I've been reading each and every ED post on this forum and on e90post.com. I'm extremely interested in ordering a 2011 335xi sedan within the next two months and going the ED route.

Based on all of the pricing threads (and Tom's note above), here is how my calculations came out.

My assumptions:
- 335xi sedan w/metallic paint
- Options: Sport, Nav, Premium, HK etc (~$13K in options)
- Base US price: $43,100
Total: $56,940 (based on US MSRP via bmwusa.com w/dest. charge)

-----

Step 1) First determine ED MSRP on car only:
$43,100 x .93 = $40,085

Step 2) Determine ED Invoice for car only:
$40,085 x .92 = $36,880

Step 3) Determine Invoice price for options:
$12,965 x .91 = ~$11,800 - $1840* = ~$10,000
*as of today, BMWFS is offering a $1840 credit on options for the 335; not sure if this is cash back or can be applied to this formula now. I have read of others being able to apply the $1500 Holiday Credit with an ED purchase so I'll keep it in this equation.

Step 4) Add Destination Charge:
$875

Step 5) Add reasonable commission for CA with ED experience:
~$1000

Step 6) Totals**:
$36,880 + 10,000 + $875 + $1000 = $48,755
or $50,595 (including the $1840 added back in; which you'd receive as cash back from BMWFS for new rims etc. hehe...)
** does not include tax, dealer registration, title etc

----

Have I missed anything here? A discount of ~$6K seems pretty high based on every other post I've read. Is this a fair price to pay?

Many thanks for your comments and observations.

Cheers,
-T


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

I just placed my ED order for a 535ix and got $7K off MSRP, so your math is pretty accurate.

I would check with one of the reputable ED dealers recommended on this forum. They will calculate a price for you based on ED invoice. You have your own strawman to begin with.

There are basically 4 prices for BMW's beginning with:

ED Cost
ED MSRP
Dealer Cost
Dealer MSRP

You should get a price of about $1K over ED Cost. Some dealers won't deal with you and only give you ED MSRP.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

There are several dealers on the west coast that will provide a good ED experience. Ask for recommendations and you will get some from other forum members.


----------



## pharding (Mar 14, 2004)

stevec32 said:


> Where can I find euro delivery invoice pricing.
> My friend is trying to purchase a 335i for a may pickup.
> 
> Is $1000. over invoice a fair price.
> ...


No. $500 is the going rate.


----------



## BaconFan (Jan 17, 2011)

Erregend said:


> First determine ED MSRP on car only. It is ~= USA MSRP * 0.93
> 
> ED Invoice on the car itself is ~= 92% of ED MSRP
> Invoice (same for ED & US) on options is ~= 91% of MSRP
> ...


If I understand this correctly does the information below look correct using the equation of:
MSRP Base Car Sticker X .93 = Invoice (ED MSRP) (7% off of US MSRP)

Invoice (ED MSRP) X .92 = ED Invoice (another 8% off for total car discount of 15%. That seems a bit HIGH to me)

Options MSRP * .91 = Invoice/ED (9% off of MSRP)

Base 2011 550xi U.S. MSRP = $62,500
MSRP ($62,500) * .93 (7% discount) = $58,125 (ED MSRP. $4,375 savings.)
ED MSRP ($58,125) * .92 (8% discount) = $53,475 (ED Invoice. $4,650 savings. Total of $9,025 savings. That seems OFF to me.)
MSRP of options = $15,129
MSRP of options ($15,129) * .91 (9% discount) = $13,770 (Rounded to nearest 5$. $1,359 savings)
ED Invoice ($53,475) * ED options price ($13,770) = $67,245 (ED Car + Options)
ED Car + Options ($67,245)
ED Car + Options ($67,245) * .03 (3% Sales Tax) = $2,020 (Taxes)
ED Car + Options ($67,245) + Taxes ($2,020) = $69,265 (ED Car/Opts/Tax)
ED Car/Opts/Tax ($69,265) + Delivery ($875) = $70,140 (ED Car/Opts/Tax/Del)
ED Car/Opts/Tax/Del ($70,140) + Dealer Fee ($1,000) = $71,140 (Out the Door ***8211; OTD Price less tags/title)

Does that look right or did a pull a George Bush with some "Fuzzy Math"?

Thanks for the time to take a look for me. It just seems like an extremely high discount to me given the equation Erregend and others have posted throughout the forums.

BaconFan


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

Why don't you do yourself a favor and simply ask your dealer to show you ED invoice prices? I'm planning ED #8 and have never had a problem with SoCal dealers providing this data.

dk


----------



## BaconFan (Jan 17, 2011)

dkreidel said:


> Why don't you do yourself a favor and simply ask your dealer to show you ED invoice prices? I'm planning ED #8 and have never had a problem with SoCal dealers providing this data.
> 
> dk


Thanks for your response. This will be my first BMW purchase and first ED so I want to be sure I don't get taken to the cleaners by an inexperienced CA. My hope is to get ED pricing from a couple of CAs to at least compare and contrast (not necessarily a bidding war).

BF


----------



## Mace14 (Mar 10, 2007)

BaconFan said:


> If I understand this correctly does the information below look correct using the equation of:
> MSRP Base Car Sticker X .93 = Invoice (ED MSRP) (7% off of US MSRP)
> 
> Invoice (ED MSRP) X .92 = ED Invoice (another 8% off for total car discount of 15%. That seems a bit HIGH to me)
> ...


I'd use 7% for the ED discount vice 8%. On my order (based on the actual price sheets for an M3) ED invoice for the base car is almost exactly 14% off MSRP. You're not that far off in the savings and it's even better when you count in no MACO or training fees. My ED order (taking into account MACO, training, etc., and including dealer profit and CCA credit) is $10,650 off of MSRP.


----------



## BaconFan (Jan 17, 2011)

I have seen lots of folks focused on the base price of the car and the options only at this point. Does anyone know if the following items are discounted at all or are the a set price across the board like the destination fee is?

1. Tire and rim protection plan?
2. Extended warranty?
3. Extended maintenance plan?
4. Paint and interior protection plan?

Thanks,

BF


----------



## Erregend (Apr 22, 2003)

BaconFan said:


> Thanks for the time to take a look for me. It just seems like an extremely high discount to me given the equation Erregend and others have posted throughout the forums.
> BaconFan


Nope, I assure you those come very close. Your $58,125 is actually $58,175 as can be verified on the BMW ED Website (so off $50 here).

92% on car and 91% on options still holds true. Only exception I know of is the $500 Sport 8-speed which invoices at $475 vs $455, I don't know why.


----------



## Mace14 (Mar 10, 2007)

BaconFan said:


> I have seen lots of folks focused on the base price of the car and the options only at this point. Does anyone know if the following items are discounted at all or are the a set price across the board like the destination fee is?
> 
> 1. Tire and rim protection plan?
> 2. Extended warranty?
> ...


These have nothing to do with ED so these costs are completely up to what you can negotiate with your CA. You will have full comprehensive coverage during ED so if you do any damage to your car (including tires and wheels) it'll be covered by Allianz insurance. Once you get it home it's all on you.


----------



## bruceb73 (Oct 8, 2010)

My dealer priced the ED option on a 535i just slightly differently but it came out very close.

ED MSRP = .93*USMSRP

ED Price = (EDMSRP + Options USMSRP)*.93 + $875 + $750 

It came within a couple hundred of what I was expecting. 

Still making up my mind between 535i and 550i but have to order soon for a June delivery.


----------



## BaconFan (Jan 17, 2011)

bruceb73 said:


> Still making up my mind between 535i and 550i but have to order soon for a June delivery.


I'm in the same boat Bruce. While I love the idea of a V8 with 400hp it is going to cost me around $10,600 over the lifetime of the vehicle (additional cost/est. gas mileage/insurance etc.).

I am going to a local dealer tomorrow morning for a 0930 scheduled appointment to test the 550xi first then the 535xi.

I ran a pros and cons list for my lifestyle (sad how analytical I am) to help me make the choice between 535xi and 550xi. Open to sharing it if you are interested. The list pointed to the 535xi (which made me sad). 

The only difference I could find between the 550xi and the 535xi is the engine. If there is other compelling evidence that they are different outside of just the engine I'm all "eyes". 

BF


----------



## bruceb73 (Oct 8, 2010)

BaconFan said:


> I'm in the same boat Bruce. While I love the idea of a V8 with 400hp it is going to cost me around $10,600 over the lifetime of the vehicle (additional cost/est. gas mileage/insurance etc.).
> 
> I am going to a local dealer tomorrow morning for a 0930 scheduled appointment to test the 550xi first then the 535xi.
> 
> ...


I'm going back in the morning at 9:30 as well to drive them both for a while longer to get 
A better feel. Plus let my wife drive in hopes that she can talk some sense into me. This site people have said there's little difference but I thought it was night and day. The 550 flies as soon as you touch the gas peddle. Is it worth 10 grand, I don't know. I'm leasing and fire the total is $1,800 a year for 3 years. I'd be interested in your analysis though.


----------



## BaconFan (Jan 17, 2011)

Sitting in the dealership parking lot post 535xi and 550xi test drive. The V6 vs. the V8: Hands down the 550xi is my choice. Now to sell it to my wife after telling her yesterday how the 535xi will save us $10K over 6 years o er the 550xi. Gonna have to take her to test drive it to close the deal i bet .... Walked thru pricing and options with the CA and the formulas on ED pricing, found on these forums, is spot on. He quoted me the ED numbers and his matched mine (within a $300 range all up).


----------



## HWF (Nov 29, 2006)

BaconFan said:


> Sitting in the dealership parking lot post 535xi and 550xi test drive. The V6 vs. the V8: Hands down the 550xi is my choice. Now to sell it to my wife after telling her yesterday how the 535xi will save us $10K over 6 years o er the 550xi. Gonna have to take her to test drive it to close the deal i bet .... Walked thru pricing and options with the CA and the formulas on ED pricing, found on these forums, is spot on. He quoted me the ED numbers and his matched mine (within a $300 range all up).


You mean straight 6 vs. V8.
Did the CA ever show you the pricing sheet itself?


----------



## BaconFan (Jan 17, 2011)

HWF said:


> You mean straight 6 vs. V8.
> Did the CA ever show you the pricing sheet itself?


Yeah that's what I meant. Was on my iPhone in the parking lot with 2 of my daughters in the back seat saying "Dad can we go now." 

Yes he showed me the pricing sheet but I used the formulas on the forums to build out a spreadsheet which included base price, options, destination fee, taxes, tags, title, and what I was willing to give as a dealer fee. I didn't show it to him but we walked through the price line by line/option by option. When all was said and done his # was within $400 of the number I built using the formula running around the bimmerfest forums. The options I chose were: M Sport, Prem 2, Conv Pkg, Sport Auto Tran, Heads Up, Side/Top View Cam, Carbon Fiber Spoiler and the out the door price is just under 70K.

I plan to place my order next month.

Hope this helps.


----------



## hrdy333 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Euro delivery pricing*

I just came back from Munich having done a euro delivery. I checked pricing from several dealers in ct.and n.y. Having done business before with Ridgefield BMW in ct, I knew they are a good dealership so I chose them. My sales consultant is awesome,and has a lot of experience with euro delivery, ask for Bill Oneil you won't be disappointed ,you should be able to buy your car for $1000 over ED invoice which he will show you. Their finance guy is awesome as well,actually lowering our rate when we came to sign the contract and getting us a free payment. ED is a complex roadmap for most people,because many dealers are not familiar and don't know what to do or use your inexperience to confuse you? Bill Oneil will not jerk you around and will make sure it is a seemless enjoyable process,even emailing me to make sure everything went well! Most other dealers in the area just try to charge ed sticker,saying it's already discounted!


----------

